# Such a shame.



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

This poor girl is considering suing Camelot for ruining her life......so sad: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-suing-ruined-her-life-shopping-a7576356.html


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If she wins and gets even more money, will it make her happy this time?

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

C'est la vie

Dick


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

In that Independant article is Dave Dawes who won over a £100 million.
He was from my village,and as soon as he won it just left the area.

Has it ruined his life,I doubt it!:serious:


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

raynipper said:


> If she wins and gets even more money, will it make her happy this time?
> 
> Ray.


No she will probably be even more unhappy..................poor girl. If only there was some way we could help her!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stupid girl, how is it Camelots fault, no one forced her to buy a ticket, I read about it yesterday, Christ! she only one a £Million, did she think she was just making a donation to needy causes, if it bothers her so much there are plenty of charities who take it off her, and what if she does sue, & wins (I hope not) how much will she win, will it help her, will she donate that, she is beyond stupid, would it encourage others to sue, I won £3500 about 12 years ago, I've never been right since, could I sue.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

More than likely that she is being encouraged by some toe rag of the legal brigade again.Plus manipulation of her feelings by some money grabbing self styled psychiatrist type of person. But then again it could be that she is unable to cope due to a poor childhood.:surprise::surprise:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Proof yet again that the lunatics are taking over the asylum !!!

I wonder if I could sue Camelot for NOT letting ME win? I am very upset by my lack of winnings, it must be their fault 'cos I have bought a ticket, ooohhh i feel soooooo depressed.

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Silly mare. Its not like its a huge amount either (Well it is but its not in the great scheme of things). Its enough to set her up for the future though. Decent house, car and maybe an education with a bit left over for a rainy day. Its hardly massively life changing or enough to retire on at her age.

I remember when we were in our 30's bored in the office we tried to work out at that age assuming you live to say 70-80 how much money you would need just to maintain the same sort of income and lifestyle without being lavish and it was a huge amount. about four million or something like that.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

cabby said:


> More than likely that she is being encouraged by some toe rag of the legal brigade again.Plus manipulation of her feelings by some money grabbing self styled psychiatrist type of person. But then again it could be that she is unable to cope due to a poor childhood.:surprise::surprise:


Poor childhood??? More like poor undeveloped brain!

I wonder if she's ever thought bout giving some of her winnings to her poor, low-income friends. Maybe she'd have company in her poor-me moments. Unbelievable!!!


----------

